# What I thought was a swarm...HELP!!!



## Buzzax (Jul 17, 2011)

Ok here's the deal. Let me first just say I am fairly new to beekeeping. Even with that in mind I wasnt about to turn down a free swarm. I got the bee vac I built and actually had quite an audience and the local volunteer fire dept. there with their bucket truck. Long story short what I thought was a swarm turned out to be a bunch of girls hanging out, outside the hive after a long days work. So I vac'd em up just to appease the locals. Now heres what my dilemma is...I would love to expand my apiary, but I am certain I did not get the queen. So I have 50,000+ bees cooped up in a screened deep super and a 2 week old cut out that is just getting started and a hive Ive had since April that isnt what I would consider super strong that did I mention is in the process of (what i think anyway) replacing their queen. So I am left with this problem...I would love no more then to add another hive too the be yard but need a queen to do so and cant really afford a frame of brood from the other hives. First, what do i do with the bees for now, let them roam or feed them cooped up? and second should I or can I even make another hive this late and how. Can I still get a queen this late? Sorry this is so long...kinda hard to explain my dilemma and am still pretty excited. Thanx in advance


----------



## Bradley_Bee (May 21, 2008)

Introduce them to one of your hives you already have. Newspaper method. Step one. put down a sheet of newspaper over the top of your exposed hive. step two place the caught bees in a box above the newspaper. The idea is that by the time they've eaten through the newspaper they've adjusted to the swarm below. Worth a shot. Its worked plenty of times for me.


----------



## stajerc61 (Nov 17, 2009)

Feed them, give them a frame of brood from one of your other hives with eggs, lock 'em up for three days. On the third day, check for newly constructed queen cells. If you see queen cells you did not get their queen. Make sure they have plenty of air while they are locked in and by the way, let them out on the third day as well. Good Luck.


----------



## wadehump (Sep 30, 2007)

yes you could do a combine . yes you could give them a frame of eggs to start a new queen . NO you cant lock them up for 3 days in this heat and humidity they will all be dead


----------

